# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Mai mai prep and feeding

## Nathan F

I will have the finishing touches on the opening weekend ponds over the next few weeks. Photos to follow. Have just brought 1 tonne of barley to put through the feeders. Getting amped already. 

I reckon it's best to be prepared to have minimal disturbance to the ducks leading into opening. I even top up feeders in the dark now. Most importantly it leaves the rest of the summer and autum free to hunt deer.

What are the other keen duck hunters up to?

----------


## Toby

So that's the secret to getting all the ducks!

I don't do much at all besides maybe clean the gun before opening morning.

----------


## Happy

Feeders been out for a while now. One day working bee mid Jan then that's it. Good spring means everything has grown wickedly.
Willows 4 foot taller, tea tree 1 foot taller and flaxes twice my height at least.
Its starting to get very private with heaps of cover.. Looks awesome.

----------


## Nathan F

> Feeders been out for a while now. One day working bee mid Jan then that's it. Good spring means everything has grown wickedly.
> Willows 4 foot taller, tea tree 1 foot taller and flaxes twice my height at least.
> Its starting to get very private with heaps of cover.. Looks awesome.


Yep , Its been pretty awesome alright. We have a heap of ducklings at residents at present. Looking forward to a massive opening four days.

----------


## gsp follower

> Yep , Its been pretty awesome alright. We have a heap of ducklings at residents at present. Looking forward to a massive opening four days.


barleys good to cos it floats and spreads round the pond
what are you setting your feeders to throw ??
morning and night??
do you up the throw closer to the opening ??
if so how far out from opening day :15 4 128:

----------


## Nathan F

> barleys good to cos it floats and spreads round the pond
> what are you setting your feeders to throw ??
> morning and night??
> do you up the throw closer to the opening ??
> if so how far out from opening day


The feeders are on just 5 seconds a burst at 7 am at the moment. We only feed mornings. It seems to keep ducks coming all day. I think if you feed in the evening it just encourages ducks to show up after duck when they know they are safe.About the end of March it will be ramped up to three morning bursts. It worked well last season so we will see. There is certainly way more ducks around than last year.

----------


## Scouser

Nice going guys, a plan so cunning you could put a tail on it and call it a weasel....(thanks blackadder)

----------


## PerazziSC3

> The feeders are on just 5 seconds a burst at 7 am at the moment. We only feed mornings. It seems to keep ducks coming all day. I think if you feed in the evening it just encourages ducks to show up after duck when they know they are safe.About the end of March it will be ramped up to three morning bursts. It worked well last season so we will see. There is certainly way more ducks around than last year.


I need to make sure I have the same pond to shoot this year and may do a bit of feeding will evaluate in the new year. Certainly creeping up on me tho

----------


## Dundee

pest control and waiting for the acorns then the fat flyers can't lift off in a hurry :Grin: 

Barley/wheat this early encourages pests......rodents sparrows     just my opinion :Grin:

----------


## Nathan F

> pest control and waiting for the acorns then the fat flyers can't lift off in a hurry
> 
> Barley/wheat this early encourages pests......rodents sparrows     just my opinion


How does feeding out over water encourage rodents? I could be wrong but have never to date seen sparrows or rodents out in the middle of my pond. The most important thing I reckon is just stay the fuck away. Don't disturb the ducks. Top up the feeder at night and did I say STAY AWAY.

----------


## Nathan F

> So that's the secret to getting all the ducks!
> 
> I don't do much at all besides maybe clean the gun before opening morning.


The 6 P's mate. Proper preparation prevents piss poor performance!

----------


## mucko

What sort of plants are good to have around your pond @Fluff has a large pond here on the farm but its a blank canvas and in need of planting.

----------


## Toby

Oak trees for natural feeding

----------


## Beetroot

Do you think feeding makes much difference?
I only started duck shooting a few years ago, the guy I shoot with doesn't believe in feeding his pond and we seem to have a lot better luck than some people how do feed their ponds.

----------


## Toby

I reckon feeding helps. Also having ducks around helps too

----------


## Happy

Oak trees will be good in 50 yrs if you plant them. If its not windy as plant pussy willow to make it private. Tea tree to make it wind proof and it will all grow fast as. Flaxes to make them see it's a pond and a couple of weeping willows for cover they can swim under within two or three years 

Cheers Happy

----------


## Toby

Reeds. Not sure if thats the name of it but skinny stringgy stuff. Grows little seeds. Me and my brother got 16 just on dark once and everyone of them was full of the seeds of that plant surrounding that pond

----------


## mucko

> Reeds. Not sure if thats the name of it but skinny stringgy stuff. Grows little seeds. Me and my brother got 16 just on dark once and everyone of them was full of the seeds of that plant surrounding that pond


like bull rush or Rapu? this place is so blank the ducks fly past want to create a habitat that will encourage the buggers to call it home.

----------


## Toby

Bull rush I think I've heard it been called that. If rapu is what I think it is then that would be something to hide in. The tall plant aye?

----------


## Nathan F

Flax and lots of long grass to breed and hide in

----------


## Toby

This stuff @mucko

----------


## Happy

So long as its not too shallow or it ll be right across in a couple of years and very hard to fix up..
It can become invasive in the right situation.(IE: Farm pond with rich run offs entering the pond) 
 Big kick arse flaxes may be better when they grow as they don't like  growing  in the water as much..

Awesome on a big deep pond though ..

----------


## upnorth uplander

our new maimai is being built in Auks then trailered upnorth, hope to have it in place early Jan then set up some feeders then too.

----------


## puku

> our new maimai is being built in Auks then trailered upnorth, hope to have it in place early Jan then set up some feeders then too.


Nice  :Cool: 

We need photos of it asap.

----------


## Snuffit

> Reeds. Not sure if thats the name of it but skinny stringgy stuff. Grows little seeds. Me and my brother got 16 just on dark once and everyone of them was full of the seeds of that plant surrounding that pond


Good stuff

----------


## MassiveAttack

I went for a evening shoot on my pond last year and set the feeder of manually to put out stone extra grain. Over the next half hour I watched sparrows eat every single grain of the barley that was floating on top of the water.  I am going back to peas next year. Also concerning the rats if you use a automatic feeder to feed a small amount into the shallow water you probably won't have a rat problem. If you hand feed heaps onto the dry land you will get rats no question. You should aim to feed just what the ducks can eat each day so that piss of and then come back the next day for the next feed. Fat ducks just sit there and then piss
 off on opening morning when you disturb then seeing up and never come back.

----------


## Dundee

Agree totaly MA that food brings vermin

----------


## Nathan F

> I went for a evening shoot on my pond last year and set the feeder of manually to put out stone extra grain. Over the next half hour I watched sparrows eat every single grain of the barley that was floating on top of the water.  I am going back to peas next year. Also concerning the rats if you use a automatic feeder to feed a small amount into the shallow water you probably won't have a rat problem. If you hand feed heaps onto the dry land you will get rats no question. You should aim to feed just what the ducks can eat each day so that piss of and then come back the next day for the next feed. Fat ducks just sit there and then piss
>  off on opening morning when you disturb then seeing up and never come back.


Yeah that's what we do. Feed just enough to keep the mallards competing for food. 5 seconds in the mornings. Ramped up over the last month before opening. All feed over water. Once opening has been we generally put the feeder back to one small morning burst. Once it empties it's not refilled. I stay away from peas as they just jam up my feeder. Barley and wheat serve us well. It works for us and the proofs in the pudding. Dead ducks. Hundreds of  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Malhunting

I just rock up to the rive throw the deks out and set the blinds up and off we go, 3 of us shoot the limit easy on opening morning but then it is a struggle after that.

----------


## Nathan F

> I just rock up to the rive throw the deks out and set the blinds up and off we go, 3 of us shoot the limit easy on opening morning but then it is a struggle after that.


Yeah it does get harder as the season goes on. Last year we still managed 25 odd on the closing weekend. 3 months is a long time in a mallards life. I cant wait for duck shooting . Im fizzing now !

----------


## MassiveAttack

Opening morning is a bit of a strange day for the ducks so even if you have established a pattern with feeding so that they arrive in the morning they may get shot at somewhere else and just bugger off.  Feeding makes more sense during the season as the ducks have time to reestablish their normal routines (particularly with the 3 month season in Canterbury) and you are not competing with the rest of the duck shooting population when you decide to shoot them.

----------


## Wirehunt

> What are the other keen duck hunters up to?


Drinking piss.

----------


## Nathan F

> Opening morning is a bit of a strange day for the ducks so even if you have established a pattern with feeding so that they arrive in the morning they may get shot at somewhere else and just bugger off.  Feeding makes more sense during the season as the ducks have time to reestablish their normal routines (particularly with the 3 month season in Canterbury) and you are not competing with the rest of the duck shooting population when you decide to shoot them.


Did you guys feed all season last year? I think our feeder ran out end of June if I remember rightly.

----------


## Nathan F

> Drinking piss.


Lucky you. Im sitting at fuckin work !!

----------


## Dundee

> Lucky you. Im sitting at fuckin work !!


Not doing much work Nathan if your on the forum :Grin:

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Did you guys feed all season last year? I think our feeder ran out end of June if I remember rightly.


Yes all the way through.  This year I will feed more during the season.  Our pond isn't quite like a normal canterbury irrigation pond as it's right next to Ellesmere.  That means it's feeding off the larger population of ducks on the lake and there are blokes shooting on the public lake edge not far from our mai mai.  If you had a pond surrounded by private land it would be easier to manage.

----------


## EeeBees

> Bull rush I think I've heard it been called that. If rapu is what I think it is then that would be something to hide in. The tall plant aye?


This is raupo, a native bulrush


and you can do a Bear Grylls if you really had to by grinding up the rhizomes and cooking them like scones... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> This is raupo, a native bulrush
> 
> 
> and you can do a Bear Grylls if you really had to by grinding up the rhizomes and cooking them like scones...


You would need to be motivated to go to all of that trouble EeeBees.

----------


## Nathan F

> Yes all the way through.  This year I will feed more during the season.  Our pond isn't quite like a normal canterbury irrigation pond as it's right next to Ellesmere.  That means it's feeding off the larger population of ducks on the lake and there are blokes shooting on the public lake edge not far from our mai mai.  If you had a pond surrounded by private land it would be easier to manage.


Yeah both our ponds are smack in the middle of dairy farms well away from the lake. The only disturbances the ducks get is us really.my hunting partners farm backs onto the lake. We don't bother shooting there anymore unless it's a hua'n southerly. Too many sky busting dickheads.might just feed right on through this year and see what happens. Last year was our best to date so we are hoping for bigger things this year. There is still Canadian geese on the farm if your keen some time.

----------


## Bonecrusher

My preseason maimai maintenance and planting

Dropped around to my local timber merchant and sourced a "farm pack" basically treated timber past it's best but ideal for some work on the maimai. I had to float the timber in carry all my tools plants better work out than a cross fit class  :Zomg: 





1st job I needed to level the packing bin up I use as my basic structure a 100x100 H4 post fixed in as bearer under the front of the bin achieved that aim  :Have A Nice Day:  (I have a ply step up that slots on top of the bin I keep a low profile until the birds put the flaps on and then one step .... 

I then had to replace the bridge (only used H1 1st time I constructed it)  as I don't want an unexpected dip in the lake at 5.30am on opening morning,  it is over 2M deep just to the left of this photo believe me I know...





I had paid a visit to our local $3.50 plant nursery so left with some "Manuka" "Cabbage Tree" "Flax" & "Ake Ake"







Oak & Plane tree's  planted from last season were both doing well, the ground is so wet that it limit's the type of plants that will survive basic flax does well easy to split off and keep replanting.





I also knocked up a roost aprox 1.8M in length - H4 100x100 post and drove 100x50 H4 pegs to support it. It will give scope for the ducks to pull themselves out of the water sit on certainly enough sign to show they are doing that at present> I will find it interesting when I go back to tag up in April to see if they have been using it.

----------


## Dundee

Those oak trees grow fairly quick not like 50 years ours had acorns on in year  5 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nathan F

Right we are officially feeding. Lots of mallards and flappers around. Put 100 kg of barley into the hopper. Spent another hour spraying as the weeds are seriously out of control. Hopefully photobucket will let me put some pics up soon.

----------


## Lentil

We have a new balloted place for this year, and I'm sure Fish and Game look for the place that needs the most work, and give it to us. We have spent 2 days up to our chins in swamp water pulling out raupo, and cutting reeds. Next step is to bowl the maimai and move it to the waters edge (why they built it back 15 metres is beyond me!). They have a locked gate which stops vehicle access until late Feb, and closed again in March, so it's out with the duck punt and row to the maimai. No sense in feeding our spot. It is a coastal lagoon, and purely a loafing spot. There are maimais every 100m, so you learn to deal with the frustrations of shots going off just as ducks are looking set to come in. Skybusters are a constant problem, but we love the challenge. We always do OK, and stay every day for the first week. Thats when we have heaps more fun, and calling and camo really come into it's own. I go to sleep at night lately building the maimai in my head. I'm now on plan C !!
Bring on opening day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lentil

Hey Bonecrusher - seems that Aongatete packhouse is missing a bin. Any ideas where it could be?

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Hey Bonecrusher - seems that Aongatete packhouse is missing a bin. Any ideas where it could be?


They are actually missing four bins three are full of firewood and one is at my duck shooting possie, all brought and paid for surplus to their requirements when they get past their use by date so they didn't fall off the back of any truck....$5 ea from memory
Bin was the easiest thing to float in so extremely practical as its about a 400M  walk with chest waders to my spot instant base structure that fits on the little island

----------


## Nathan F

Will
Will go back in three weeks with the weedeater and a new camo net once the roundup has started doing its thing.

----------


## Gapped axe

> Hey Bonecrusher - seems that Aongatete packhouse is missing a bin. Any ideas where it could be?


 what number stand are you

----------


## Bonecrusher

> what number stand are you


Public water not F&G Ballot Spot X ...  :Wink:

----------


## Lentil

> what number stand are you


14

----------


## Happy

Me and 30 calterry  did a mission today weeds spraying plus mowing and other stuff then whilst drinking beer on my deck watched 50+  ducks land where we were half hour earlier. It doesn't get much better I reckon ..

----------


## Gapped axe

> 14


 I'm pretty sure there was nobody in that one last year

----------


## Nathan F

94 days to go 

Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to 3. Mai 2014 06:45 in Christchurch

----------


## Lentil

> I'm pretty sure there was nobody in that one last year


Well there will be this year!!!!. We were at 23 last 3 years. Had a ball.
Where you at??

----------


## Gapped axe

You guys did bloody well last year. You pulled off some bloody high shots, impressed. We were in 4 straight opposite you guys, this year we are in 24, not so flash. Last year 14 and a couple of others in the same area were vacant for opening, I brought this up with F/G.

----------


## Gapped axe

How did 24 shoot last year? We couldn't see as it was around the corner from us

----------


## Lentil

> How did 24 shoot last year? We couldn't see as it was around the corner from us


That place has potential, but would need a good spread of decoys and decent calling. There are a good number of birds that come from the river, and with two good callers giving them heaps, you could do OK. I know that 22 will have a couple of guys who know what they are doing, so you will need to drag the birds in before they get down to them ( and the usual primo spots in the middle).
Thanks for the compliments on the shooting. I only put the video camera down if there was more than 2 ducks. Reuben the killer took care of the ones and twos.

----------


## Lentil

> You guys did bloody well last year. You pulled off some bloody high shots, impressed. We were in 4 straight opposite you guys, this year we are in 24, not so flash. Last year 14 and a couple of others in the same area were vacant for opening, I brought this up with F/G.


We are really looking forward to the challenge at 14. I love taking over a useless stand and doing OK. We have already put in a couple of solid days of work - a labour of love, and all adds to the experience.

----------


## Gapped axe

Yes I Know the guys, Mr Duckman himself. I visited his Maimai last year and it was from there that I saw the vacant sites. Might catch up on opening and hot barrels.

----------


## Dynastar27

yea went down to our maimai last weekend to check out what needs to be done 

wasnt to much just a bit of spraying needs to be done mayby a couple of sneaky explotion in the center to make it a tad deeper 

oh and repair the  dry rott in the boat then should be good to go for opening weekend

----------


## PerazziSC3

Just looked at our pond. Couple of thousand on it.... looking good  :Yuush:

----------


## Lentil

> Just looked at our pond. Couple of thousand on it.... looking good


Mmmmm. Our "pond" is a balloted lagoon about 1.5km long, and we saw 6 (yes six) ducks on it - so pretty much the same as you!!!

----------


## Dundee

Haven't been to big pond since last season but I heard its looking good the farm ones have a few residents but two are dry.

----------


## gsp follower

> Just looked at our pond. Couple of thousand on it.... looking good


sorry nth canterbury season is closed  :Grin: what season there will be is restricted to residents of at least 3 years standing although non resident aliens may hunt for a triple licence cost and with one hand tied around their bollocks. :Grin:  uncannily like some of my resident aquaintances hunt :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## Nathan F

Ive got it bad again this year. I had a nightmare the other night. In this dream id arrived at my pond at like 9 am on opening morning and hundreds of ducks were circling out of range....

----------


## upnorth uplander

Our feeder is being put out this weekend.

----------


## Dundee

The boy made some alterations on an existing mai mai.

The view from above.

And looking out from the mai mai.

----------


## Nathan F

Im assuming you have not camo'd it up yet?

----------


## Dundee

Needs a bit more work yet.

----------


## Nathan F

Looks a good spot right on the bend. Plenty of room for standing decoys down below. A killing hole :Cool:

----------


## Nathan F

Sprayed again yesterday. Dumped 100 kg of barley into the water and 80 kg in the hopper. Feeds are twice daily now. Lots of ducks around.

----------


## 7mmsaum

I still have your Camo net here Nathan

----------


## Nathan F

> I still have your Camo net here Nathan


PM sent

----------


## upnorth uplander

Arrived up north this morning to a dried up pond.

----------


## Toby

> Arrived up north this morning to a dried up pond.


The shoot still on?

----------


## Barefoot

> Arrived up north this morning to a dried up pond.


You better put that fibreglass to good use on the hull then and head for the lake.

Oh and if you remember to bring the bendy poles back for me that would be great.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Found some water today and have set up feeder and moved maimai from dried up pond

----------


## Dundee

Rivers are looking good for mallards but have 3 dry ponds here,don't get to my big pond till April when we dump bags of acorns.

----------


## Dan-N

hi guys when do the licences become available? had a look on the fishing and game website but could only find the 2013 ones?

Dan

----------


## Dundee

March some stage as pegging day is 7 April.

----------


## Dan-N

cool thanks will keep a look out for it.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> The shoot still on?


Not sure

----------


## Bonecrusher

Two weeks prior to 7th of April I normally receive email notification from F & G

----------


## upnorth uplander

> You better put that fibreglass to good use on the hull then and head for the lake.
> 
> Oh and if you remember to bring the bendy poles back for me that would be great.


Got you a nice bit of water not too far from yor batch

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Got you a nice bit of water not too far from yor batch


 @Barefoot

----------


## Gapped axe

Went yesterday to see if I could locate our balloted Maimai for the next 3 years.Eventually found it underneath a large gorse bush. The last guys hadn't done much to improve it and maintain it. Oh well part of the lucky dip with ballots I suppose. Needs a new front wall and floor, the other walls and seating will require attention also. Gorse bush will stay for camouflage aid. That spikey acacia type bush behind us will definitely get Round Upped. Will have to be alert and attentive to our shooting direction, as the public car park is in range of falling shot. Still looks to be worth the effort for the allocated time period we have it. Whakatane Game Club just down the road for tea, Rugby on the telly and the Awakeri hot pools handy, so all good. There would of been 120 + ducks on the water halfway down the Lagoon another 40 or so flying around. Will be going across this coming weekend to work on the improvements.
ATTACH=CONFIG]21128[/ATTACH

----------


## Gapped axe

LOOKING DOWN THE LAGOON [ATTACH=CONFIG]21132

----------


## Nathan F

not long now....

----------


## Barefoot

> Got you a nice bit of water not too far from yor batch


Yeah I did see the this, thank you for looking  :Have A Nice Day: 
Just that yesterday was cops, poaching, angry neighbours and cancelled hunting trip while this morning has been meetings, finance and forward planning for work  :Sad:

----------


## Happy

We "borrowed " about 120000 litres water yesterday and the pond is topped up rather nicely thank you very much.
Blimin hard work sitting with a box watching the water flow tell you that for free..

Pic tomora as dark when we left the Mai Mai..

----------


## Barefoot

> LOOKING DOWN THE LAGOON [ATTACH=CONFIG]21132


One things for sure, if the birds don't come in at least you have a great view to soak up  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

> We "borrowed " about 120000 litres water yesterday and the pond is topped up rather nicely thank you very much.
> Blimin hard work sitting with a box watching the water flow tell you that for free..
> 
> Pic tomora as dark when we left the Mai Mai..


"Borrowed" how the hell you gona give that back? :Wtfsmilie:  :Grin:

----------


## Nathan F

> Found some water today and have set up feeder and moved maimai from dried up pond


How far up are you shooting? Are you based up karikari way?

----------


## upnorth uplander

> How far up are you shooting? Are you based up karikari way?


Yep

----------


## Nathan F

Why does the weather never shit itself like this during bird shooting season :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

> Why does the weather never shit itself like this during bird shooting season


Last year it was singlets and shorts most part :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gapped axe

Not a cloud in the sky and not a breath of wind (For a change) working on repairing a slipway Singlet and shorts and of cause a hat. Bloody hot as.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Nathan F  if youre up Karikari during the season let me know and we can chase some phezzies.

----------


## Happy

Pic with the "borrowed water:. We ll give it back via evaporation ha ha @Dundee The tide was out about 4 to 5 foot lower than it is now. 
Rest of the place is browned out cos no rain but this is a little oasis and piece of paradise ...   :Thumbsup: 
Ducks bombing in big time on the night flight so far...

----------


## upnorth uplander

nice looking pond Happy

----------


## Nathan F

> @Nathan F  if youre up Karikari during the season let me know and we can chase some phezzies.


Unlikely this year but next time Im up will get in touch - cheers

----------


## Lentil

> Went yesterday to see if I could locate our balloted Maimai for the next 3 years.Eventually found it underneath a large gorse bush. The last guys hadn't done much to improve it and maintain it. Oh well part of the lucky dip with ballots I suppose. Needs a new front wall and floor, the other walls and seating will require attention also. Gorse bush will stay for camouflage aid. That spikey acacia type bush behind us will definitely get Round Upped. Will have to be alert and attentive to our shooting direction, as the public car park is in range of falling shot. Still looks to be worth the effort for the allocated time period we have it. Whakatane Game Club just down the road for tea, Rugby on the telly and the Awakeri hot pools handy, so all good. There would of been 120 + ducks on the water halfway down the Lagoon another 40 or so flying around. Will be going across this coming weekend to work on the improvements.
> ATTACH=CONFIG]21128[/ATTACH


Nobody has done anything there for a while. I have been working most weekends and havn't been down since pulling the raupo. Hope to get down before they lock the gate to rebuild the maimai. Not ideal leaving it this late, but bloody work!!!! I will call in on the way past in case you are there at the same time.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Why does the weather never shit itself like this during bird shooting season


It's currently goose season...

----------


## Dundee

> hi guys when do the licences become available? had a look on the fishing and game website but could only find the 2013 ones?
> 
> Dan


Pegging day 6 April,licences available online 20 March.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Pegging day 6 April,licences available online 20 March.


cheers Dundee

----------


## Rushy

> Pegging day 6 April,licences available online 20 March.


What the hell is pegging day Dundee?  Is that when you have the washing out to dry?

----------


## Dundee

Its when you can lay claim to a mai mai,years ago they issued steel tags and hammered them onto pegs for duckshooting pozzies.
There use to be quite a few pegs at the river with these tags. Now we just tear off a tag that comes with the licence.

----------


## Bonecrusher

> What the hell is pegging day Dundee?  Is that when you have the washing out to dry?


6in or foot long what's your poison Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> 6in or foot long what's your poison Rushy


If you are talking subway sandwiches then it is the foot long thanks.

----------


## Nathan F

120 odd ducks on the pond today when topping up the feeder. Time to ramp it up soon

----------


## Nathan F



----------


## Nathan F

The feeders working wonders on the Monday / Tuesday pond after opening too  :Have A Nice Day: 

Up to 200 at a conservative estimate at present . Loving the barley !

----------


## Bonecrusher

Tagged the maimai yesterday all in all looking positive for a good season number wise a good mix of species, spent a good two hours on the loppers recutting the access track for my truck. Where do my rates go? In past years vegetation control has been done by the Regional Council.





























Took the ultralight for a walk as when you have a view like this out the back of the maimai why not!





Quick leg stretch up to Midway no replies to my roars but you don't get them sitting on the couch 









Not the target species come 1st Saturday in May but always cool to see

----------


## Dundee

Mint location there,cool pics.

----------


## Nathan F

looks bloody dry up there. Not much grass on those clearings. Ponds mint

----------


## Bonecrusher

> looks bloody dry up there. Not much grass on those clearings. Ponds mint


It's the head of a Lake,   culvert pipes enable water flow through from the river. Dairy cockies had their irrigators turned off but were feeding out plenty of silage.
 Also guys plenty of maimai's that are spare if you want to put the effort in rebuild / brush up - most dingy access though need to have use of one.

----------


## Dundee

Got my floaters and standing ones out already :Pissed Off:

----------


## MassiveAttack

I am loving your fully flocked cowcoys Dundee.  Did you buy them locally or import them from the states?

----------


## Monk

We just pour sacks straight in and around the dam.Works well for us.

----------


## Nathan F

Monday / Tuesday ponds looking sick. Hundreds roosting in the gravel alongside the pit

----------


## rem 308

looking forward to it. theres are heap around .

----------


## Dundee

Rivers have good numbers still waiting for a few ponds to fill :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Haven't been too big pond since last season went thru property today all our planting was in vain as cattle and sheep have been there :Pissed Off: But can't complain too much I suppose as it has water. :ORLY:

----------


## silentscope

i went down and had a wee rebuild of my maimai, its a shame none of my mates want to shoot this year

----------


## Scouser

> looking forward to it. theres are heap around .


+1 Guys maimais looking mint......hope it pays off....hot barrels

----------


## Gapped axe

hey your my new best Buddy




> i went down and had a wee rebuild of my maimai, its a shame none of my mates want to shoot this yearAttachment 22836Attachment 22837Attachment 22838

----------


## puku

Haha love the pic of lining up the hammer. I did the same thing last weekend with the sledge hammer

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## silentscope

> Haha love the pic of lining up the hammer. I did the same thing last weekend with the sledge hammer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


not long now mate, i can hear them coming in already......

----------


## Dundee

At the river tonight they were flocking in :Grin:   Those parries are dumb they call when they bomb in :36 1 5: 

Countdown to 3. Mai 2014 06:30 in Wellington

16 days whoop whoop

----------


## silentscope

dose anyone know who sells cheapish decentish camo nets? i dont want to deforest my area trying to scrub up the new hide.

----------


## Dundee

15 bux at the red house

----------


## Dynastar27

well i think my rain dance worked at the swamp last weekend haha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## wonder trapper

few ducks on the opening pond  :Have A Nice Day:  hard to see abit missty :0

----------


## antferny

I enjoy scrubbing the hut , its a good day with the mates and a few cold ones at the end. I'm thinking that I might plant a native climber or creeper to cover the maimai next year , something that isn't to invasive like a clematis , potato vine or climbing hydrangea. Has anyone tried this or are doing this???

----------


## Nathan F

Just back from the opening pond now. Snuck in after dark with 40 kg of barley on my shoulder. Feeders topped up. Currently distributing 30 secs of goodness over the morning. Lots of residents. Last supper administered and last rites read. 

Saturday morning shits about to get real.

----------


## Nathan F

Not long now. Who's ready ?

----------


## Toby

I better find my decoys tomorrow and buy a licence and box of 20g ammo on thursday then I'll be ready

----------


## Nathan F

> I better find my decoys tomorrow and buy a licence and box of 20g ammo on thursday then I'll be ready


The laid back approach.....

----------


## Toby

It feels odd cause I'm normally really amped for duck shooting but this year is meh.

----------


## Barefoot

Know the feeling Toby, not sure I will even bother with a license this year, maybe chase a few pheasants on the family place and leave the decoys in the cupboard.

----------


## Rushy

Listen to you couple of old bah humbugs.

----------


## silentscope

scrubbed up the maimai on sunday, re painted and re weighted all my deeks, tuned the callers, dusted off the waders, im chomping at the bit to get back down to the lake and set up now. only 4 days 11 hours 5 mins and 55 secons left!!

----------


## JoshC

We're all ready to go too! Can't wait! Hunting fallow this week should keep it off my mind! Haha.

----------


## rem 308

not the same this opening weekend with my lab out of action. after taken on a big boar at the pond while finishing the mai mai

----------


## Munsey

> not the same this opening weekend with my lab out of action. after taken on a big boar at the pond while finishing the mai mai


Hope he not too beaten up ? How bad is he ?

----------


## rem 308

he has rips from his neck to his back led . the worse one severed hes shoulder muscle.but he should be fine in 2 weeks. stupid dog he was holding it well

----------


## Rushy

> he has rips from his neck to his back led . the worse one severed hes shoulder muscle.but he should be fine in 2 weeks. stupid dog he was holding it well


Gutsy bugger taking it on by himself. I gotta ask did you score the pig or did it get away?

----------


## Dynastar27

> We're all ready to go too! Can't wait! Hunting fallow this week should keep it off my mind! Haha.


That mai mai looks pretty awesome

----------


## Dynastar27

> I better find my decoys tomorrow and buy a licence and box of 20g ammo on thursday then I'll be ready


thats my plan as well then off to set up on friday

----------


## Toby

Small change of plans. I'll use the 12g so I'll buy a box 12g steel now not 20g ammo  :Sad:

----------


## Ahuroa SC

So the new rules regarding magazine fed shotguns. They have to be plugged so no more than 3 shells can be loaded (2 magazine, 1 chamber) - otherwise you lose your shooter. What's the deal with the plugs? I guess they in any H&F store?

----------


## Dundee

Most magazine shotguns would come with one.

----------


## Ahuroa SC

One of my shotguns did, but I brought an 870 off a mate who had lost the box with the chokes and I assume the mag plug. Ill have a look tonight. Might have to rangi one up, lol.

----------


## Dynastar27

> So the new rules regarding magazine fed shotguns. They have to be plugged so no more than 3 shells can be loaded (2 magazine, 1 chamber) - otherwise you lose your shooter. What's the deal with the plugs? I guess they in any H&F store?


i made mine for my 870 remmy with a peice of wooden dowel  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nathan F

I will look forward to shooting with 8 up the spout here again in gods own this opening  :Cool:

----------


## Toby

> I will look forward to shooting with 8 up the spout here again in gods own this opening


Shut up you!  :Grin: 

I got my licence today, Still got the paper licences here  :Sad:  gaaaayyyyyyy

----------


## rem 308

> Gutsy bugger taking it on by himself. I gotta ask did you score the pig or did it get away?


got him the next day with some mates dogs it went 210 pounds. theres always pigs at the ponds .

----------


## rem 308

whats this about the 3 shell ilmit

----------


## Toby

Fuck me, got 2 boxes of 20g ammo today. $40!!! dont buy ammo in wairoa ffs.

----------


## upnorth uplander

With the dry spell in the Far Nth  @Pointer and co wont be travelling Nth for opening. Most ponds up here are dry so not expecting alot of duck action on Saturday. I will still sit in the maimai on Saturday morning but think I will be chasing upland for most of the weekend.

----------


## jadeboyd7

Same rule was in last year for Auckland waikato Dowling does the job but make sure it only allows 3 2 3\4 shells that's what the ranger tested mine with last year 

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

Big feed for the pond at midday today. And feeder is filled up again. Bring it on

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## username

Built a Maimai for next week when the real hunting starts

----------


## username



----------


## Nathan F

> whats this about the 3 shell ilmit


Some north island shit

----------


## rem 308

thank god

----------


## silentscope

you had me reading all the regulations for our region, 3 shots would make it a hard day on the lake. takes 4 to get my eye in haha

----------


## Ahuroa SC

Yeah sorry about that I didn't even know till I read the local rag and it said 3 shell limit for "the Rodney district" but it actually meant Auckland/Waikato region. Got it all sorted anyway, ready to go blasting!

I was talking to some other guys at the Warkworth H&F and some of them were completely unaware of this rule.  Rule sucks, but what can ya do.

----------


## Dundee

Shit it is looking good at the park :Grin:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 


Got licence ammo and the free cap,the ladies of the men that shop at our fine H&F store also get some make up not that they need it. :Grin: 


Mai mai looking much the same as last year as the owner leaves the power off and all our planting goes to cattle and sheep :Oh Noes: 



Put some hooks on the 3 floaters,as there will be only 3 blokes and one lab,set on Sat morning :Grin: 



13 floaters out there as I won't be back till Friday to set the silloughettes up :Pissed Off: 

Don't forget the hand wash.

----------


## silentscope

whats the hand wash for?

----------


## Dundee

> whats the hand wash for?


We recover ducks and eels and eat good food. Always wash before eating. :Grin:

----------


## silentscope

haha, by the time i eat i dont really care if i have dirty hands. were setting a net in front of the maimai this year so hopefully we'll have some tasty flounders for breaky/lunch

----------


## Rushy

All good to go Dundee.  If you camo your face and hands don't make the rookie mistake that would have got you a kick in the arse from your platoon sergeant.

----------


## veitnamcam

> All good to go Dundee.  If you camo your face and hands don't make the rookie mistake that would have got you a kick in the arse from your platoon sergeant.


Eating the crayons? 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Eating the crayons? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nah VC the rookie mistake for a soldier putting camo on for the first time is to forget to cam up the back of your neck.  Sticks out like a big white beacon when they are walking away from you (makes a nice target).

----------


## kotuku

took an assortment of decoys and me DIYswan&wind powered mojo into the forensic unit where i work this pm.weve had a pond in the courtyard so i did it up.
went down a bloody treat ,with boss taking phots of all rersidents and me with the mojopon his pole etc.
  cheif psychiatrist walks in as im carting gear out to the wagon ,asks if hes missed something ,and walks away bemoaning always missing the interesting bits.
 a jolly good show all round it was.
 these people thought it was my full spread -nup about 25%of it.

----------


## Dundee

No food as been fed out on this pond this year.Plenty of sign of ducks thou. Here's hoping it will be a blast! :Grin: 

Got the silhouettes out today.Next visit 0630 hot barrels Saturday morning. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Been and done the mai mai today. Sorted the decoys out. Going to be shooting with my dad and granddad. A bunch of things I'd change but you know how it is. Young buck can tell the old dog new tricks  :Have A Nice Day:  Shooting over 15 decoys when theres 50 all up in the shed between us (shooting on a big lake btw)  Oh well we'll see how it goes

----------


## Happy

> Been and done the mai mai today. Sorted the decoys out. Going to be shooting with my dad and granddad. A bunch of things I'd change but you know how it is. Young buck can tell the old dog new tricks  Shooting over 15 decoys when theres 50 all up in the shed between us (shooting on a big lake btw)  Oh well we'll see how it goes


Enjoy Toby three generations. You are luckier than you know. Good luck and go hard out !!

----------


## Toby

You're right happy. Though the ways they hunt are old and out dated I dont think theres anything better then being in a mai mai with them.

----------


## Dynastar27

Who here shoots at the whangamarino swap

----------


## MalikaSharma

What is the best Spot around Auckland for Duck Hunting???????

----------


## MalikaSharma

Cool Photos!!!

----------


## Dundee

Chucked a few more decoys out on the ponds today. This one is a good night shooting pond. :Grin: 



a couple of big white ducks walking along the track top right corner. :Wtfsmilie: 

This is the run off water supply pond,small pond f all water so threw in small decoys.

----------


## FatLabrador

good read this will do some pond prep this weekend weed eating and get in the pond and pull out all the sticks and round up some black berrys.
hopefully i wont disturb a wasp nest :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Haven't done any prep this year but no dog. Might hit the river with @Sean and his new dog Ace.Will be Aces first duckshooting. Got my eye on a couple of khaki ducks that I've seen while fishing.

----------


## FatLabrador

@Dundee have u stared colecting acorns yet heres mine so far

----------


## Dundee

Na probably won't bother.Plenty of birds around.

----------


## kotuku

you got them eels in training for the decoy towing yet dundee.hope they aint got too fat whilst theyve been lazing round in the off season. :Psmiley:

----------


## FatLabrador

Done some pond prep today. Dad weedeated wile i set 7 traps ( 1. doc 200 3. modified snap traps 2. Timms 1. Kbl tunnel timms trap). Dad found 4 wasp nest with weedeater. Some how we didn't get stung  :36 1 11:

----------


## Dundee

Went over to pond for a look haven't been near it since last season.

About 30 ducks took off. Looks like cattle have been in again.Volt tester read 6.6kv so we didn't go any further,that should keep the cattle out.

----------


## DXROLLA

I have a small irragation pond next to my house, there is 5 white geese living there at the moment. Is it worth having a go at shooting it? Never been shot before, you get the odd duck come and go. Would the geese scare them off? Also being close to the house (100m away). Keen to have a crack, maybe get a few decoys and a feeder, will just get one of them portable blinds?

----------


## bigbear

my pond is 50m away from my house and it shoots no worse then the rest of the ponds. trying to keep my young fella quiet when playing outside the week leading up to duck shooting is the hard bit.

----------


## Nathan F

Some of the best ponds I've ever shot was 40 m from a house and it made no difference. Another 80m from the cow shed.

----------


## Nathan F

All my prep was done in Jan /feb. feeders are out now. Just stay away until opening morning. Put the ducks off quietly at 6:15 , get the decoys out in the dark then wait. 
Oh and stay away in the meantime.

----------


## Dundee

Just been over to big pond and dumped 25kg of oats around the edge.Haven't been there since last season good to see the bridge still in tact.

----------


## JoshC

Pond check yesterday avo, last minute tidy up and drop off last of our grain. Looking good. Only about 50 ducks on it when we went there yesterday...most years there are a lot more. Word is duck numbers down here are back down to numbers similar to 14-15...which is interesting, they were a couple of our best years. Be interesting to see what happens this weekend. Starting to get excited. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Nice to see it fenced off @JoshC where's the Maimai situated?

----------


## Munsey

Looking ok , well  thats before the torential rains 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

man thats a heap of sea gulls  on your pond :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> man thats a heap of sea gulls  on your pond


Ha ha yeh nah ! . A lot of geese in that frame ( taken of a vid my mate cautiously took ) . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

crikey!

----------


## JoshC

> Nice to see it fenced off @JoshC where's the Maimai situated?


We cleaned it up five years ago and planted a lot of natives so pays to fence it off!! Mai mai is tucked under the big willows on the left, facing the hills west. Great for evening hunts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Giving the deeks a touch up

----------


## Woody

Actually, when they in the water they float the right way up !

----------


## WhistlingWings

@JoshC  Wicked pond!!!

----------


## Bonecrusher

Dropped off 6 lots of Texas rigged decoys at the maimai last night, water looking exceptional with plenty of birds in the air. 
Big bonus for me is that the Regional Council have had a machine in cutting the access track back and means I can get the 4x4 in, saving me a 500 metre carry / drag  with decoys this is awesome so was worth me putting a maintenance request in to them to maintain access for recreational use.

----------


## gsp follower

f&G used to grade the track  every year or so at boggy but as far as i can tell since selling to doc it aint touched it for at least two.
im taking shells and floaters just in case the waters dropped a foot or 3.
was going to go for a looktoday but thought screw it stay aways.
why visit just for the sake of it  seems a better option to leave it be  but be prepared for lower water.

----------


## Sideshow

Good luck for tomorrow guys :Thumbsup: 
I’m sitting in the uk watching ducklings at present  :XD:

----------

